# Plumbing/pipefitter



## Hatcheight (Aug 19, 2013)

Hello lads,

I'm wondering is there any plumbers or pipefitters living and working in dubai at the moment on this website???? I am finding the job hunt quite stressful at the moment,but this is probably down to my computer literacy  I will be defiantly relocating to dubai as my fiancé has just been offered a job with emirates airlines.... 
But I am finding my job search quite dead end??? Is there any one that could shed some light on my situation anyone in construction or working with engineering company's located in dubai???
Your help is greatly appreciated thank you


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

Hatcheight said:


> Hello lads,
> 
> I'm wondering is there any plumbers or pipefitters living and working in dubai at the moment on this website???? I am finding the job hunt quite stressful at the moment,but this is probably down to my computer literacy  I will be defiantly relocating to dubai as my fiancé has just been offered a job with emirates airlines....
> But I am finding my job search quite dead end??? Is there any one that could shed some light on my situation anyone in construction or working with engineering company's located in dubai???
> Your help is greatly appreciated thank you


As a plumber, pipe fitter 'on the tools' you are going to struggle.
Construction workers are largely all from India and Pakistan, are bussed to work from labour camps. Work 6 x 12 hr shifts, in temperatures up to 50 degrees, and earn, on average, no more than £150 / month.

Sounds rough? It is. It's truly brutal.

If you are an experienced Mechanical Engineer, to might get a more management based position in a construction company.

I assume you are aware that your fiancé will be unable to sponsor your visa, and her company accommodation (or the law) will not allow you to say together?


----------



## Hatcheight (Aug 19, 2013)

Thank you vantage I am aware of the living laws if you are not married etc.
I have heard about the cheap labour as well,but surely they are just hotel fit outs etc,
There must be some decent paying companies in dubai..
Is there any work I can fall back on in dubai maybe bar work or anything


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

Hatcheight said:


> There must be some decent paying companies in dubai..


For that work, No.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

Hatcheight said:


> Thank you vantage I am aware of the living laws if you are not married etc.
> I have heard about the cheap labour as well,but surely they are just hotel fit outs etc,
> There must be some decent paying companies in dubai..
> Is there any work I can fall back on in dubai maybe bar work or anything


forget the 'hotel fitout' angle.

if there's a tool for the job, or you can use 10 people with a shovel, you'll see 10 people with a shovel.
The number of construction works on most of the big sites number in the thousands. You wont believe it until you see it.

A construction company paying 'decent' wages will not last more than 5 minutes.
The rest are following the labour law requirements to the letter (almost) and pay peanuts. In fact, you couldn't afford peanuts.

The only angle for anyone with Western aspirations is to get into the Management side of Construction.

sad but true

bar work is poorly paid too. Better than Construction, but not much.
You see very few Westerners behind bars, other than a few Eastern Europeans.


----------

